# We got a new pony!!



## RNR (Jul 6, 2009)

Hello

This last weekend we were at the area 4 show and I got a new pony!!

I have a question on his papers their is no height he is a 2 year old there is no were on it like there is on the mini papers for taking to perminiate he dose have a letter A after his number.

IS there anything i need to do when I transfer him??

Thanks

RNR


----------



## disneyhorse (Jul 6, 2009)

The Shetlands don't really have heights on their papers... but when you show you will need to measure in according to the Rulebook.

The "A" does not refer to height, it refers to bloodlines.

Congrats on your new pony!!! Can't wait for pics!

Andrea


----------



## ~Stacie~ (Jul 6, 2009)

Congratulations on your new pony!!!! Transferring your ASPC pony is the same as transferring your AMHR mini. If the papers already have the photos on them then you will just need your transfer, membership # and of course $$. If there are no pics on his papers then you will need to include 4 photos as well. Can’t wait to see pics of your new boy!!


----------



## RNR (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks for the information!!

I am new to the pony thing! I have hadthe minis forever but was not sure on his papers!

He is a black and white pinto Mostly white! That should be fun to keep clean but I fell in love with his personality and attitude not to metion he is



soo built to drive!

RNR


----------



## muffntuf (Jul 7, 2009)

Congratulations! I am can't wait to see pics!


----------



## kaykay (Jul 8, 2009)

Hey were you stalled by us?? Dang I wish I had known that was you! We didnt get to chat much but it was a great show! Who did you buy the pony from?


----------



## RNR (Jul 8, 2009)

Yeah I think we were near you but I don't really know anyone up there it was our first show with this group!!

We had all the kids 5 todal 4 under 7 so we had a busy weekend!

I have a pic of the new gelding I will try to post it!! The mom of 3 of my kids also bought the big sorral and white mare and her black colt from the same lady!

RNR

Well it looks like I can't rember how to post pictures


----------



## kaykay (Jul 9, 2009)

Well shoot I kept thinking you looked familiar but couldnt place it LOL. So you must have bought from Cindy Wolfe. Shes a real sweetheart.


----------



## RNR (Jul 9, 2009)

YEah it was Cindy's friend that we got them all from she was very helpful in feeding me information on ponies!! This is a big step up from the minis!!

I am still trying to add photos of my big guy Speedy! but am not sure if i got it yet!

RNR

Well that is a little picture


----------

